# That's it from me......



## MikeG. (26 Feb 2010)

Well, cheerio folks. It was good whilst it lasted.......

As a direct result of personal comments from other members a few days ago I will be taking my leave of you. I shall leave my "How to Build a Shed" post for a while, but will clear out old images in due course.

Enjoy your woodworking, and the GTG in Kent next week (sorry Tom, I'll give that a miss......hope it goes well). Build your shed's properly, and don't buy too many planes.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## miles_hot (26 Feb 2010)

Mike - you'll be really missed mate, are you sure you can't reconsider?

Miles


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Feb 2010)

Don't do it Mike.
S


----------



## big soft moose (26 Feb 2010)

yeah i agree mike dont do it - you and i dont always see eye to eye (especially on the value of a lathe in the workshop  ) but i always respect your opinion and value your posts even when i dont agree with them.

If you really want to chip, why not just take a break for a bit and let the waters calm down and ruffled feathers smooth over...


----------



## wizer (26 Feb 2010)

Mike, this seems a little OTT. I can't tell you how many times I've received similar 'flack' on here. Whether it's right or wrong, you just shrug it off and get on with it. From time to time we have to remember that we come here to talk about woodworking. All the other stuff is optional, including banter. I'd really like you to re-think and at least continue to join in with the woodworking threads.

At very least come to the bash next week. You'll be amongst friends. I was looking forward to seeing you.

I'll keep in touch whatever you do.


----------



## barkwindjammer (26 Feb 2010)

My Grandmother used to drum this into us

"If you seek someone elses approval-you will become their victim", 

turn a blind eye m8, and stick with the rest of us, your input is 99% valid within this site.


----------



## big soft moose (26 Feb 2010)

jimi has a very apt line in his signature for these situations

"_be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind dont matter, and those who matter dont mind_"


----------



## xy mosian (26 Feb 2010)

I'm not aware of the flack you must have received to make this decision. It must have been truly awful to have drawn this response from you. If you feel you must leave then I am sorry, I almost feel I should apologise for the events which have resulted in this action.

Although I have not needed your professional help in respect of building, I have learnt much which will remain with me. Thank you.

Please reconsider.

xy mosian


----------



## lurker (26 Feb 2010)

That's rather a shame as the forum strength is listening /considering different opinions. 
If we all agreed, this would be a boring place.

I frequently disagree with you Mike but you have been a good knowledgeable poster & I have learned from you.

Best wishes & maybe one day you might consider returning.


----------



## big soft moose (26 Feb 2010)

xy mosian":1y39h4gb said:


> I'm not aware of the flack you must have received to make this decision. It must have been truly awful to have drawn this response from you. If you feel you must leave then I am sorry, I almost feel I should apologise for the events which have resulted in this action.
> 
> Although I have not needed your professional help in respect of building, I have learnt much which will remain with me. Thank you.
> 
> ...



I think this was to do with the "irish jokes" thread, but i didnt see anything bad nough to warrant mike chipping the site - but maybe the argument went to pm or summat , who knows


----------



## SBJ (26 Feb 2010)

Could this be turned into a poll, where we vote for who we wish to keep? Seriously.


----------



## big soft moose (26 Feb 2010)

SBJ":1p76gl62 said:


> Could this be turned into a poll, where we vote for who we wish to keep? Seriously.



sounds like some awful reality tv concept - big woodworker 

personally i wouldnt like to see any of the protagonists leave over something like this - its one of those Forum things where stuff gets blown up much more than it would if we were all sitting in a pub somewhere.

clearly mike has been hurt/upset/anmgered by what has been said but they are all big boys so surely its not too late to kiss and make up


----------



## studders (26 Feb 2010)

If you want to go then go but I think it a little low to name names and citing them as the reason for doing so. Seems like a cheap parting dig to me.
So people disagreed with you, as strongly as you disagreed with them, so what? That's life.
To be honest I expected better of you.


----------



## Karl (26 Feb 2010)

Come on Mike, you big drama queen. We were all looking forward to seeing that hideous "sharks mouth" conservatory seating :lol: 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Oryxdesign (26 Feb 2010)

That's a shame Mike, I was looking forward to meeting you next week and I have enjoyed your sense of humour.

Simon


----------



## Chris Knight (26 Feb 2010)

The statistics at the bottom of my screen currently say "We have 5953 registered users"

So getting upset by .033596% of the membership is cause to leave? Good luck finding somewhere more congenial.

You'll be missed.


----------



## matt (26 Feb 2010)

Remember the "If only...." thread. I said I wanted to be a pilot. What I didn't say is that I also wanted to study human psychology. Discussion forums are just a whole new playground, especially goodbye posts. I feel almost tortured by unpicking what is playing out in the posters mind - why bother saying goodbye when clearly disgruntled with the forum? You'd think feeling compelled to say goodbye plays out in to realising that you care enough to want to stay?! Wierd, eh??! 

Unfortunately I don't think I would may a good psychiatrist though. I'm prone to being a little too direct at times...

FFS Mike, it's a forum. I've never seen this side to you in any of your previous posts. I'm disappointed - I feel as though you've let me down. Go do something to flush your brain, I dunno, build me a workshop of something if absolutely necessary. 

Whatever you do, come back in a few days and tell us you were drunk when you made this whimpering post. Any excuse will do - we'll buy it.

Oh, and even though you said goodbye etc... We all know you're checking back on this thread :wink: 

C'mon - you know you wanna laugh!


----------



## matt (26 Feb 2010)

OK, I'm having his avatar :lol:

You snooze you lose!


----------



## Smudger (26 Feb 2010)

Mike - please stay.
That thread was hideous, and some of the comments made against you were deeply offensive, but stay and fight the corner of intelligent and decent posting.


----------



## big soft moose (26 Feb 2010)

matt":1tlkjmd9 said:


> OK, I'm having his avatar :lol:
> 
> You snooze you lose!



now that's just wrong  

I wonder what that says about you physcologically speaking :lol:


----------



## Karl (26 Feb 2010)

matt":2dm29zkp said:


> OK, I'm having his avatar :lol:
> 
> You snooze you lose!



Excellent - I did a double take then!


----------



## mailee (26 Feb 2010)

Sorry to hear this Mike. Won't you reconsider this decision? We all have our disagreements, that's what makes us human and interesting. Will be sorry to see you go mate.


----------



## chris_d (26 Feb 2010)

To Mike G,

I must say that your contribution to this site is immeasurable: your flawless professional advice, maturity, humour and calming influence is a cornerstone of this forum and is rarely matched by others.

I will sorely miss your posts and can only assume that something really nasty has occurred to force someone with your degree of composure to feel that you must terminate your engagement. I naturally encourage you to reconsider but respect your decision either way.

A sad day.

Chris


----------



## studders (26 Feb 2010)

Karl":cbopw5cr said:


> matt":cbopw5cr said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'm having his avatar :lol:
> ...



Me too. Remind me never to leave owt laying around this place that I've not nailed down. :shock:


----------



## studders (26 Feb 2010)

chris_d":gndlfgtv said:


> A sad day.
> 
> Chris



Has someone Died?


----------



## OPJ (26 Feb 2010)

Mike, this forum really won't be the same without you. I saw those comments in the other thread and feared that at least one person could end up leaving... (It's happened before!) I just didn't think it would be you though, I doubt there's anything we could do to change your mind right now. 

I'm sure you will always be welcome back should you decide to make a U-turn - you've got that 'perfect' workshop to build, after all! :wink:

If nothing else, I hope this will leave you with more free time to spend in the workshop!


----------



## OPJ (26 Feb 2010)

matt":2iimdj3h said:


> Remember the "If only...." thread. I said I wanted to be a pilot. What I didn't say is that I also wanted to study human psychology. Discussion forums are just a whole new playground, especially goodbye posts. I feel almost tortured by unpicking what is playing out in the posters mind - why bother saying goodbye when clearly disgruntled with the forum? You'd think feeling compelled to say goodbye plays out in to realising that you care enough to want to stay?! Wierd, eh??!



I was also thinking the same thing. There's no doubt he will be looking back over this thread and Mike knows he is still highly regarded around here for all his advice and the contributions he's made in the past eighteen-months. I imagine most regular posters would've also made a similar 'announcement'; it is better than slipping quietly out the back door.

One day, he will be back! :wink:


----------



## laird (26 Feb 2010)

Mike, idon't know what was said, and frankly I don't care. I have not needed your excellent advice - yet, but I have noted the quality of your answers to various, and many, people.
Your decision to leave is yours, but IMVHO the forum will lose a lot by your going and I, for one, would be pleased if you would reconsider.
The Laird


----------



## BradNaylor (27 Feb 2010)

Have I missed something?

Don't go Mike; you're a top bloke.



A thought occurs to me though; if you're this easily upset how did you survive the rough and tumble of the dressing room for all those years?


----------



## mr grimsdale (27 Feb 2010)

Yes, take no notice of them. We even have a few over there (naming no names) :roll:


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Feb 2010)

Aw, come on guys. Let's not make this any worse than it already is, eh?

Mike, I really hope that the support you see in this thread persuades you to change your mind.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mike.C (27 Feb 2010)

mr grimsdale":3dunepj8 said:


> Yes, take no notice of the pineapples! We even have a few over there (naming no names) :roll:



Well the truth outs. I seem to remember that you were banned for your gob.

Can someone tell me what I have said that is so up setting?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## dicktimber (27 Feb 2010)

I can understand how you feel Mike.

Some people take it for granted that people who take the time to post on the forums are flesh and blood, with feelings, who are trying to help others....
as one poster said to me on line,'It's only cyberspace, only comments, it's not the real world' ( or words akin to that)
Because people can hide behind a mask on these sites, they say and do things they would not say or do in face to face situations.
If they did they would have their lights punched out!

I for one see this as a type of bullying.
In any other walk of life it would have resulted in prosecution.
It is not acceptable.
The moderators are happy to make comments now, but they themselves should have stopped the thread to prevent an experienced and dedicated thoughtful man take this sort of action.

Shame on all concerned, and lets hope a lesson has been learned, although I doubt it.


----------



## studders (27 Feb 2010)

Good grief.
I can't work out if some posts in this thread are meant to be Ironic?
I sure hope so.


----------



## studders (27 Feb 2010)

Mike.C":2e8gf8bj said:


> Can someone tell me what I have said that is so up setting?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



Having read the thread over, several times now, I can't see anything that you said that warrants the flack you appear to be getting from some people.
I think they are just using it as an excuse for a dig, the target is immaterial they just enjoy jumping on a bandwagon as they have no original thoughts of their own.


----------



## Karl (27 Feb 2010)

I agree Studders. 

Just ignore it Mike.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Mike.C (27 Feb 2010)

studders":1mycric4 said:


> Mike.C":1mycric4 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me what I have said that is so up setting?
> ...



Karl wrote:



> I agree Studders.
> 
> Just ignore it Mike.
> 
> ...



Thanks to you both.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## matt (27 Feb 2010)

Mike.C - I thought it was some deleted posts of yours so perhaps, if these were not directed at Mike, others may be making similar assumptions - which would be unfair.


----------



## Mike.C (27 Feb 2010)

matt":27a0b4ft said:


> Mike.C - I thought it was some deleted posts of yours so perhaps, if these were not directed at Mike, others may be making similar assumptions - which would be unfair.



No Matt I was half asking and half complaining why the Irish Joke thread had been locked, but as soon as Noel the moderator pointed out the error of my ways, ie the rules state that you should not start another thread about one that had been locked I tried to remove the thread by deleting my posts (35 minutes after I had first placed it) but of course I now know that you cannot remove a thread after another member has replied to it.

Also if you look here (12 posts down) https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/chim ... 39622.html you will see that I removed a post from this thread at the very same time, and Mike.G had not even been involved in this thread.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Ironballs (27 Feb 2010)

Don't go Mike and do like I do, stay away from what look like dull cyber-handbags threads, life is too short

Damian


----------



## Sportique (27 Feb 2010)

laird":287q6t5u said:


> Mike, idon't know what was said, and frankly I don't care. I have not needed your excellent advice - yet, but I have noted the quality of your answers to various, and many, people.
> Your decision to leave is yours, but IMVHO the forum will lose a lot by your going and I, for one, would be pleased if you would reconsider.
> The Laird



Mike ditto above. Please stay

Regards

Dave


----------



## nanscombe (27 Feb 2010)

Ironballs":240b673w said:


> Don't go Mike and do like I do, stay away from what look like dull cyber-handbags threads, life is too short
> 
> Damian



Given his apparent strength of feeling about that jokes thread, and even though I don't know him, I wonder whether he would be able to just ignore such things?

Personally, with my "live and let live" attitude, I prefer to deal with people's perceptions / prejudices through education rather than condemnation.

Plus I don't like to be told, by others, what to think.

But as I said, I don't know the guy.


----------



## Doctor (27 Feb 2010)

How did you survive the sledging?


----------



## studders (27 Feb 2010)

I didn't go sledging, far too risky.


----------



## MikeG. (27 Feb 2010)

I only posted this thread because I thought it rude to leave without saying goodbye. I am touched by all the messages on here, but more so all the PM's I have received, which unfortunately I won't be replying to individually.

Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## woody67 (27 Feb 2010)

Here's another Mike- please don't go, you know in your heart of hearts how much knowledge you impart and how you contribute to this site.  

Mark


----------



## woodbloke (27 Feb 2010)

BradNaylor":2k170bem said:


> Have I missed something?
> 
> Don't go Mike; you're a top bloke.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with Brad here, your considered input will be sorely missed. I don't ever generate controversy 8-[  :^o :^o on the forum but developing a skin like a rhino hide helps to shrug off the naysayers. 

It may well be that after a while, when you've had some time to ponder, you'll come back to the forum, in which case you'll be warmly welcomed (it has recently happened to a certain person living in the wild lands west of the Tamar) even if your views on hand plane ownership are completely........... and there's only one word for it here...wrong :lol: - Rob


----------



## mr grimsdale (27 Feb 2010)

Mike.C":1g56va9b said:


> mr grimsdale":1g56va9b said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, take no notice of the pineapples! We even have a few over there (naming no names) :roll:
> ...


I was never quite sure.
I thought it was mainly because I was a bit sarcastic about St Jim K (RIP) the old fraud! I quite like his stuff really, albeit limited in scope and badly made.


----------



## studders (27 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":13ypvmou said:


> I only posted this thread because I thought it rude to leave without saying goodbye.
> 
> Mike



But that isn't quite all you did though was it? You laid the blame on just two individuals, and named them to boot. If you just wanted 'To say goodbye' why didn't you just do that?
It was a cheap shot, and a false one.


----------



## Smudger (27 Feb 2010)

Wrong.
It needed saying.

But all of this could have been avoided if the OP had read the rules before posting, and the thread had been pulled instead of being allowed 'despite being in breach of the rules'.


----------



## jlawrence (27 Feb 2010)

I suppose I'm going to have to go and find this Irish thread just to see what on earth you lot are on about.

Mike G, I'll miss reading your posts, even if I haven't any idea what you're on about more than half the time - this is more down to my lack of understanding than your posting.
Also if you happen to come across some more Oak again in the future, bear us in mind .


----------



## studders (27 Feb 2010)

Smudger":3p07u61l said:


> Wrong.
> It needed saying.


I was referring to the cheap shot in the "I'm going, it's all (insert any names you like) fault; no ... don't hold me back, err.... anyone??" post.

See, I can do cheap too.

And whilst we're on the subject of rules, isn't there one about not debating moderating decisions?


----------



## RogerS (27 Feb 2010)

Smudger":1wkdkrxx said:


> ....., and the thread had been pulled instead of being allowed 'despite being in breach of the rules'.



Here we go again.


----------



## Smudger (27 Feb 2010)

Indeed. Needs an answer.


----------



## Losos (27 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":23tx1065 said:


> Well, cheerio folks. It was good whilst it lasted.......
> 
> As a direct result of comments by Ray (Argee) and Mike. C a few days ago I will be taking my leave of you. I shall leave my "How to Build a Shed" post for a while, but will clear out old images in due course.
> 
> ...



Mike, you won't have seen many posts from me recently, (that's partly 'cos i broke my leg and couldn't get in the workshop) but I recall seeing a good few from you and always thought they were well thought out and knowlegible. 

*Please reconsider *because to be honest UKW is one of the few forums where I've *never really had a problem with other members *and I have been on a quite a few not just woody ones :!: Some forums seem to attract trouble makers and while I don't know the particular thread you are refering too I really would urge you to stay, or maybe just take a break and come back.

Sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never hurt me :!:


----------



## studders (27 Feb 2010)

RogerS":270tiu0i said:


> Smudger":270tiu0i said:
> 
> 
> > ....., and the thread had been pulled instead of being allowed 'despite being in breach of the rules'.
> ...



Indeed. 
Do I really have to drag up some past jokes and comments, some told by the OP himself, to illustrate that what one person finds funny/offensive another may not and vice versa? 
It is not for _any individual_ to decide what should or shouldn't remain posted, that is for the mods(plural) to decide on the balance of reactions and by using their common sense. It is not up for negotiation as far as I can tell.


----------



## Tom K (27 Feb 2010)

Very sorry Mike has decided to leave. He will be missed especially by the shed builders. Going by the number of posts he has made in a relatively short period of time I guess he may miss some of us too.
However if he's jacking the forum in because not everyone agrees with him then all I can say is, Mike your a big sook.


----------



## Smudger (27 Feb 2010)

No. He's jacking in because when he said he didn't like something he simply got called names, and treated badly.


----------



## Chris Knight (27 Feb 2010)

Guys,

I think enough has been said on this topic. If Mike wishes to leave that is his prerogative and like many, I am sorry to see him go. If you wish to explore his reasons for leaving beyond those he has given, I suggest you take it up privately with him - it's not going to do anyone any good to keep rehashing things here.


----------



## dannykaye (27 Feb 2010)

I've not been here long but I like it. However, after a while I started to see people who objected to an opinion fighting back by name calling. I am in quite a lot of forums, I used to be in about 200 and had to cut back  Usually the moderators stamp on name calling heavily, I have been amazed that this doesn't happen here. Now we are loosing someone who posts a lot of interesting and helpful stuff because of more of the same (alegedly - I can't work up the enthusiasm to read the thread)

Sadly people need policing. If there is none this very nice place will die and that will sadden me because the average will have won. If you don't like someone or what they say then don't read their posts, if you find yourself writing abusive or simple F*** off emails or even well reasoned rebuttals please think for a day or so before you send them.

Please don't leave because of this, some of us value your opinion there is no point in leaving because of the others


----------



## big soft moose (27 Feb 2010)

jlawrence":dv5b4ynj said:


> I suppose I'm going to have to go and find this Irish thread just to see what on earth you lot are on about.



i wouldnt waste your time - all a storm in a tea cup really , in a nutshell someone posted a thread on irish jokes, mike G (and others) reported it , noel (who is irish himself) decided to let it stay open , mike g then argued that this was tantamount to racism and similar to the british treatment of aboriginies , others of us argued that it wasnt if the irish themselves werent offended and so it went.

Mike is probably offended by the things that were said about his position while some of those on the otherside of the debate may have been equally offended by being thought racist

all much ado about nothing really and certainly nothing worth anyone leaving over

but as mike seems determined to leave its probably best to just draw a line now rather than refighting the rights and wrongs of the original debate all over again - may be he'll come back in time , or maybe he wont - but yet another scrap on this thread benefits no one


----------



## Chris Knight (27 Feb 2010)

OK - move along please.


----------

